# Embroidery website



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
I'm looking at starting a website that is just for embroidered garments and other goods. Right now I have a website for shirts with transfer that I buy and also Nascar product. I'm trying to deciede how my site should look and work can anyone help give me some ideas even some links to sites that you like.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't say that I've seen any embroidery sites (including my own) that I really like but my overall favorite site is Apple. I think its important to construct a site that is easy to understand for all types of viewers, from the scanners to the in-depth readers, while maintaining strong SEO to keep the SE's happy.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

SunEmbroidery said:


> I can't say that I've seen any embroidery sites (including my own) that I really like ...


I like yours, Jennifer, and I'd say, content-wise, it's the best I've seen so far!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Byron! I have plenty of ideas for content its just hard to find the time to implement them. I definitely need to work on the design aspect of my page.


----------



## sportsrock (Dec 17, 2007)

A couple very general tips include staying away from an all-Flash or Flash intensive site, keeping it simple but also including enough text and keywords for search engines to pick up on, _maybe_ using Google AdWords type pay-per-click schemes to get high ranking listings, etc. Also, if you're doing it yourself there are some good open source web site/store builders such as CRELoaded that can help. Otherwise you're looking at ~$5K+ to get something more complex done professionally.

Good luck!


----------



## TEWH (Jan 27, 2009)

Look online for templates. You can find thousand of ideas there and if you like one, they are usually less than $100 to purchase.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

How would I go about selling Nascar stuff? How did you? Got a link to your site?


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a store and that is the only way Motorsports Authentic will let you buy from them. There are other ways my website has a lot of older nascar stuff on it. I will be putting more on when the 2009 stuff starts coming in.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

When choosing a template pick a layout that has solid navigation. Having a clear navigation system is important to customers as well as the search engines. I've used templates from this site Expression Web & FrontPage Templates by Round the Bend Wizards (Front Page & Expressions Web). They also provide Dreamweaver templates Original Dreamweaver Templates by My Arts Desire .


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Melco has a website you can lease, I think its about $2000 per year. Online design, check out stand the works. Have a look.

Melco - Live Designer


----------



## fotofab (May 22, 2008)

I need help finding a site like pikiware/Melco, more affordable. I want online design tool, I will produce and ship product. I have a small company and we just can swing much lately.


----------

